# Montreal Reptile Expo March 21st, 2010



## Mettle

Happened to have my camera with me when I went to the Montreal Reptile Expo yesterday. Not a huge event, but I think I live it better than the huge ones that happen down in Mississauga. First, it's closer. Second, it's still a bit of a road trip (versus the Ottawa ones). And third, it gives me an excuse to head out to Montreal and spend some time there as I love that city. Didn't get everyone's tables, and the lighting in the place was pretty brutal, but thought I'd share those that I did get.

*Bo Gecko:*

Wild looking male crestie. NFS/display only.



























*DINO Reptiles:*

Norm and Diane, good friends of mine in this hobby, never disappoint with their array of awesome selection. Here's a small sampling.



















*Port Credit:*










Loved the calico tokays. The male, pictured below, was especially awesome looking. Tokays have some INSANE morphs!










*RegiusCo:*

One can never be bored at this table. (Unless your a ball python/boa hater, of course.)










I loved this pinstripe female. She was a fantastic looking animal and had I had the money... BAM. She would've come home with me.



















Forgot to get a pic of the low white male pied with the awesome jack-o-lantern faces in his pattern. He was amazing. Gotta love those low whites, right?









*Safarii Pets:*

A nice green tree hanging out in the classic stance really caught my eye. Couldn't _not_ snap a shot.


















*Simon Hameline Reptiles:*

I always spend a decent amount of time at Simon's table, too.























































*WYZ Reptiles:*

Couldn't manage to snap a decent shot of the killer little white lip male that was on the table. I did manage to restrain myself and not bring him home though. (One of my favourite snakes BY FAR.)



















Then afterwards myself and the two friends I was with came back to Ottawa, made an awesome dinner, and fed some snakes. Here's my friend Zoe's green tree python, Victor, munching on some delicious ratness.










And of course I can't forget my acquisition of the day. I've been flirting with the idea of a female albino motley for a bit. Lo and behold, I found a cute lil' one on Port Credit's table that I just really liked a lot.










Hope everyone had a great day and enjoyed themselves!

Don't forget to post what'cha got at the expo in this thread over here: http://www.reptilescanada.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43912


----------



## weerhom

nice pics. thanks for sharing. I love morelia.


----------



## His Majesty

that bo gecko is very cute looking. are they rare? affordable or not?

also pic 15. the snake is gnarly looking. bet its real expensive. one of these rare colour morphs am i right?


----------



## weerhom

that's a piebald ball python. The more white...the more green...if you get my drift.


----------



## Mettle

His Majesty said:


> that bo gecko is very cute looking. are they rare? affordable or not?
> 
> also pic 15. the snake is gnarly looking. bet its real expensive. one of these rare colour morphs am i right?


Bo Gecko is the name of the vendor's company. The gecko in the pic is actually a crested gecko. He's lost his tail, but it won't affect his health or wellbeing. Still an amazing looking animal for sure.

And yes, the snake in pic #15 is indeed a piebald ball python. I'm not sure what they retail for in the USA, but that one was a male, and I'd wager he'd sell for anywhere from $1500 to $2000 Canadian. (Pretty much par to the US dollar right now, however the US market has more breeders and often lower prices than in Canada.)


----------



## dark FrOsT

awesome pics ... thanks for sharing them


----------



## xeloR

very cool


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

His Majesty said:


> that bo gecko is very cute looking. are they rare? affordable or not?
> 
> also pic 15. the snake is gnarly looking. bet its real expensive. one of these rare colour morphs am i right?


^ usually there are alot of things at these exdos that fetch over 1K

Sweet pics. I usually go to the missisauga expos. Main complaint is its too croweded all the time and you pratically walk sideways and some booths the closest you get to them are looking over people shoulders


----------



## Mettle

Yeah. I went to the Mississauga show in February '09 and wasn't a huge fan with it being so packed. So I didn't bother this year. I like the Ottawa and Montreal shows because they're smaller and it's easier to get around. And you generally get the same cross section of animals anyway, just less duplicate vendors selling the same things. I do intend to attend the CRBE again this September, however. It was a great show last time and the International Centre is WAY bigger than the other location where the shows are held.

That clown ball python (pic 7) was probably over $1000 as well. She didn't have a price tag on her though and I didn't inquire... Old saying, "If you gotta ask how much it costs, you probably can't afford it."


----------



## joey'd

dude, you should have told me you were coming, we could have done lunch or something.
i went to the show, wasnt that impressed but did like the ball morphs they had there.

hope all is well, congrats on the Eggs


----------



## Mettle

It's pretty much a given that I go to the Montreal shows. So I'll let you know in the fall for the next one. And thanks! Excited about the eggs.


----------

